# Imperial Outpost



## minicoop1985

This is what happens when I get bored...



Imperial outpost by longm1985, on Flickr

It may become an ongoing series. Stay tuned.


----------



## CdTSnap

Bahahaha thats awesome, cameras and starwars, cant get much better than that.. maybe have a naked girl in the background?


----------



## Derrel

OMG--I was actually HOPING FOR some Lego Star Wars mini-fig action before I opened this post...imagine my shock when I saw a trooper standing guard on a _vintage-_*vintage* Hassy!!!

"Do'ah!!!!!!! Somebody pinch me!"


----------



## minicoop1985

That finder makes a perfect guard post. Absolutely perfect. It's like Victor had this exact purpose in mind...  I'll work on the naked model. Can't make any promises there-wife's guaranteed to hit me with something, so I'll update from the hospital in a bit.


----------



## minicoop1985

Things get busy around the Earth Outpost. Sometimes you just gotta stop and take a break.



Taking a break by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim

lol


----------



## EOV

Love the combination! The posing of your models is great too. I will be looking for more in this series.


----------



## limr

Need moar!!


----------



## minicoop1985

Oh there will be. Trying to think of ways to pose him with cameras that haven't been played out. Hmm... I'll go take more somewhere else. In the mean time, I have a couple more from last night.


----------



## minicoop1985

Speaking of...

What does this do? (About to get a big surprise...)



What does this do? by longm1985, on Flickr

DROP THE BASS, REBEL SCUM



Spinnin by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## IzzieK

Too much time on your hands...bwahahahaha...


----------



## minicoop1985

Lens cleaner by longm1985, on Flickr

Here he is, making sure that his lens is nice and clean before he goes out on patrol. He had some issues loading film, though.



Lessons needed by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

Fun pics!


----------



## vintagesnaps

The power of film... welcome to the dark side.....lol


----------



## Derrel

I absolutely LOVE the shot of the stormtrooper cleaning the Canon lens!!! That one is just awesome!

Looking around here earlier today,I felt a presence...a sense of "somebody watching me"...I looked around,and within seconds I noticed a Mandalorian patrol was advancing toward the perimeter of my desk...I ducked behind cover and fired off a few shots and they soon dispersed. I think I might have scored a possibly lethal double-tap on the guy with the blaster rifle on the right, but no confirmation yet. It was a pretty long shot across open space.


----------



## TransportJockey

I love these! I have done similar things with a Danbo before

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Evers

No kids toys here, so I cannot play.  

Also like the lens cleaner.


----------



## annamaria

Love love the lens cleaner and lessons needed.  Looking forward for more.  It's like a movie ;-)


----------



## limr

I think I need to dig out my C3PO Pez dispenser and place it strategically behind the C330


----------



## minicoop1985

And all they had to do was flip open that finder and INSTANT COVER too... Mandalorians for ya.


----------



## robbins.photo

Wow.  I must admit this is a totally alien feeling for me.  For the first time in my life, I'm actually not the weirdest guy in the room.

Whacky.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## minicoop1985

What, weird? Me? No, really? Are you sure? 


Well, looks like he had to change lenses before heading on a reconnaissance mission.



The Change by longm1985, on Flickr

Just checking the focus quickly.



Focus by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## IzzieK

You could go on and on with that creativity and I won't be bored. This is such an entertaining exercise...


----------



## minicoop1985

Alright, here's some more. While on routine patrol, TK discovered something he thinks could be a possible rebel outpost. It's not a rebel outpost-just a birdfeeder-but I figured I'd let the little fella have some excitement in his life for once. He decided to take a closer look with the trusty Nikon F.

First, he set his aperture and shutter speeds... Far more perilous for a little fella.



Settings by longm1985, on Flickr

Then he used the tripod mount plate as a stand. Crafty.



Macro by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

I like the two with the old F. That lens looks like the 50 f/2, the last of the pre-Ai models...I still have one...shot a lot of images with it from 82 to about 1991. There really is *something special* about the way an F trips off a shot...that shutter has a very unique sound and feeling. If you use that F much, you might want to look into one of the thread-on "tall" shutter releases...sometimes called a "soft release"...moving the button higher up seems to improve the ergonomics for many people, including me.


----------



## minicoop1985

Thanks, Derrel. You're spot on with that lens. Great glass. I like the release it has, actually-this isn't an F2 body (note FTN mounted), it's an original F that had perished and was revived, so I didn't feel bad hacking it up to fit the FTN. My small, womanly hands and lack of an Adam's apple seem perfect for it.  But mother of god is that thing heavy... Heavier than my 7D or my Hasselblad with lens and back, even.

The sound of that metal curtain is absolutely awesome. It's my go to 35mm camera for a reason, and it earned that spot. Granted I use all my cameras, just some more than others.


----------



## minicoop1985

This member of the Imperial Photo Fleet needed some maintenance, so TK thought he was up to the job. All he had to do was change the battery. How he got this far, I'll never understand... It WAS a Minolta XG-7.



Maintenance by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## annamaria

minicoop1985 said:


> This member of the Imperial Photo Fleet needed some maintenance, so TK thought he was up to the job. All he had to do was change the battery. How he got this far, I'll never understand... It WAS a Minolta XG-7.  https://flic.kr/p/nSqvC5Maintenance by longm1985, on Flickr



I love this!!! Keep it coming.


----------



## minicoop1985

Gladly, Spanish, gladly. It's fun, and it's teaching me about image quality and posing a subject. It's a fun way to learn things, so really, this is gonna be ongoing.


----------



## annamaria

minicoop1985 said:


> Gladly, Spanish, gladly. It's fun, and it's teaching me about image quality and posing a subject. It's a fun way to learn things, so really, this is gonna be ongoing.



Ah great news! Yes it's definitely a good way to learn.


----------



## minicoop1985

TK gets confused a lot. Honestly not sure what's got him confused here. He may have lost the camera body-I wouldn't put it past him.



A state of confusion by longm1985, on Flickr

Once you fire off a roll, there's only one thing to do...



Please be kind by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## annamaria

Clap clap.   Funny really like it.


----------



## IzzieK

MoaRrrrrrrr............


----------



## minicoop1985

No camera this time. TK was on shore leave and thought it would be fun to throw down at a local club. Sorry to tell you, bro, but Gangnam Style kinda went... outta style. A while ago.



Gangnam Style by longm1985, on Flickr

To each, his own, I suppose.


----------



## minicoop1985

I'm thinking it's time for more of these. What to do, what to do...


----------



## IzzieK

minicoop1985 said:


> I'm thinking it's time for more of these. What to do, what to do...



Take him out to the children's playground, on the railroad tracks (careful of trains...), build a sandcastle with buckets and pails, put him on a branch of a tree, climb him up...lots of things for him to do and for you to be creative once more... put him in your pocket and go for a ride, you'll think of something..


----------



## robbins.photo

IzzieK said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it's time for more of these. What to do, what to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take him out to the children's playground, on the railroad tracks (careful of trains...), build a sandcastle with buckets and pails, put him on a branch of a tree, climb him up...lots of things for him to do and for you to be creative once more... put him in your pocket and go for a ride, you'll think of something..
Click to expand...

Have him posing next to barbie in her vette, giving her a ticket, and maybe a sobriety test.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

Have him riding a white horse and rescuing a damsel in distress.


----------



## minicoop1985

Hmm... Excellent suggestions. Now to find an empty playground on a Saturday, or go for the scenic route...


----------



## minicoop1985

We ended up going to the playground today. Of course the first thing he did was run to the slide...



Weeeeee! by longm1985, on Flickr

Then went ziplining on a leaf, though I did advise him that wasn't overly safe...



Zipline by longm1985, on Flickr

Like I said, not the best idea.



A little help here? by longm1985, on Flickr

After realizing I was right, he stormed off and decided to hide in a hole and pout.



In a hole by longm1985, on Flickr

It's strange, for a clone, he acts a lot like a toddler some days.


----------



## IzzieK

Absolute brilliance in these shots...I love the one hanging off the leaf. Very entertaining story ... and funny commentaries...

When you grow up....LOL


----------



## annamaria

Love the photos and the story line so funny.  Photos look good and the one hanging upside down from the leaf is my fav.


----------



## minicoop1985

Thanks, guys!

When I was a kid, I never wanted to grow up. I've decided growing up isn't necessary. It's a lot more fun this way. :mrgreen:


----------



## minicoop1985

Opened the fridge this morning and this is what I find...



Caught red handed by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## IzzieK

:er:Well...........at least his boobs is not showing here as it was when he was down the hole pouting at you. Wait! that wasn't his boobs --that was part of his chin. Dang!


----------



## annamaria

Oh boy he did it again! Naughty boy.  I think you better lock the fridge.  As always look forward to the next episode.


----------



## minicoop1985

Looks like TK's been misbehaving again. Shooting into the air is illegal. It could reflect off of something and blast someone.



Parading around by longm1985, on Flickr

I was trying the Visible Hood trick. The battery..... shouldn't be there, but couldn't clone it away.


----------



## limr

Pay no attention to the battery. This is not the toy car you are looking for.


----------



## Msteelio91

Great set haha


----------



## minicoop1985

He took the whole death star thing rather hard.

In other news, the Blad hasn't broken lately. Kinda surprising.



Gonna be a rough morning. by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Oh yeah, TK's gonna be hurtin' something fierce in the morning!

Congrats on the not-breaking streak with Blad!


----------



## minicoop1985

I know, this is unprecedented. I mean nothing's broken in at least a few weeks. This just doesn't happen. Now that I've said this, there's going to be a catastrophic failure of some sort...


----------



## annamaria

Cool set.  When Is the next episode? ;-)


----------



## Derrel

spanishgirleyes said:


> Cool set.  When Is the next episode? ;-)



Word on Yahoo! News today is that *Disney has taken control of this set*, and the next episode is cloaked in secrecy, but it is expected to appear sometime in November of 2016...


----------



## annamaria

Derrel said:


> Word on Yahoo! News today is that Disney has taken control of this set, and the next episode is cloaked in secrecy, but it is expected to appear sometime in November of 2016...



Hehehehe I have ways of finding out ;-)


----------



## minicoop1985

Yeah, it's basically delayed indefinitely. It's being done by JJ Abrahms, so expect a TON of lens flares, too. TK doesn't seem to listen too well, either, so...


----------



## minicoop1985

Unleash your inner dark side by longm1985, on Flickr

I can see it now. "Disaronno: Unleash your inner dark si... HEY TK BE CAREF... Hello, 911, yeah, we have a serious fall injury, send an ambulance..."


----------



## annamaria

Hehehe looks like he was high..... No pun intended.  Lol


----------



## Derrel

I really LIKE this latest one! Nice!


----------



## minicoop1985

Polaroid problems by longm1985, on Flickr

Guess he didn't know that the picture comes out. Ouch.

In retrospect, he should have left the camera open. Would have made for a better portrait. BAD TK BAD.


----------



## annamaria

As usual I like it.  Keep them coming, I enjoy every episode.


----------



## minicoop1985

Now that I have better lighting, better compositions to come! If he behaves.


----------



## minicoop1985

The Gamer by longm1985, on Flickr

Got him a little Pac-Man game to help him waste some time between drills. Seems to be enjoying it... for the last 27 hours straight. The amounts of caffeine he's ingested probably aren't healthy.


----------



## minicoop1985

The Addiction begins by longm1985, on Flickr

And so it begins...


----------



## annamaria

minicoop1985 said:


> https://flic.kr/p/owmA9oThe Gamer by longm1985, on Flickr  Got him a little Pac-Man game to help him waste some time between drills. Seems to be enjoying it... for the last 27 hours straight. The amounts of caffeine he's ingested probably aren't healthy.



Love the pac-man!! He'll probably need some more Mountain Dew ;-)


----------



## xsaintd

Where is lord vader?


----------



## minicoop1985

I was Lord Vader for halloween with my son as Yoda and wife as Leia. It was painfully adorable.

I need to get him in front of my Genesis. Rather have him addicted to the olld school, you know?


----------



## minicoop1985

SONIC!!!!! by longm1985, on Flickr

Here we go again, he's discovered the Genesis. Uh oh...


----------



## minicoop1985

He's having a bit of a crisis. In trying to get over his gaming addiction, he's trying meditation.




The Meditation by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## annamaria

Love the meditation shot! It should put him back on track.


----------



## minicoop1985

Back to work by longm1985, on Flickr

He's back to work! Well, sort of. Watching the sunset on the clock. Looks like meditation is the key to fighting that addiction of his.


----------



## limr

Beautiful light in that last one!


----------



## minicoop1985

Had a moment down buy the locks last night. Guess he needed a moment to stop and think.



Pondering by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## annamaria

Nice shot on the last one.  He really does look like he's in deep thought.


----------



## minicoop1985

Back at it again. Nothing like a train drive by?



Take the Last Train to Drive By by longm1985, on Flickr

Here he is, asking for directions. Even the Empire's elite get lost from time to time.



Directions by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

I've also been keeping track of my setups for...reasons. Anyway, here's the scoop on the directions shot if anyone's interested.



IMG_20140828_221428036 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## annamaria

minicoop1985 said:


> I've also been keeping track of my setups for...reasons. Anyway, here's the scoop on the directions shot if anyone's interested.  https://flic.kr/p/oF7dADIMG_20140828_221428036 by longm1985, on Flickr



Thanks for sharing. Do you use a remote trigger? Btw I enjoy your Imperial Outpost shots so entertaining.


----------



## minicoop1985

Yep, I'm using cheapo Neewer radio triggers.They actually work really, really well. I love doing these; I learn so much from this little guy.


----------



## annamaria

minicoop1985 said:


> Yep, I'm using cheapo Neewer radio triggers.They actually work really, really well. I love doing these; I learn so much from this little guy.



Thanks I am going to check it out.  I like your little guy ;-)


----------



## minicoop1985

GRRRRRRRRR. Here I am, discovering how to shoot tethered and taking eBay product shots, and this little ******* decides OH HEY I'M GONNA START SNIPING FROM YOUR POLAROID. OH DON'T MIND ME. YEAH. IT'S MINE NOW. God forbid I learn anything without him jumping in the middle.



Interruptions by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Oooh, the Pola! :thumbup:


----------



## Desi

Duuude....these are awesome!!!


----------



## Witsel007

Hey! How did you get this toy !  nice one.


----------



## annamaria

Love the caption and the photo.  As usual I enjoy the episodes.


----------



## minicoop1985

TK's itching for some action, I think. More installments to come.


----------



## minicoop1985

I call this Zen and the Art of the Camera. TK's discovering the power of the Digital Dark Side.




Zen and the Art of the Camera by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Missing You by longm1985, on Flickr

TK still doesn't have closure after the loss of his friend.


----------



## minicoop1985

Busted by longm1985, on Flickr

TK's getting in trouble again. Grabbed this bike and promptly got himself... busted.


----------



## annamaria

Love the one on his bike.


----------



## minicoop1985

Got himself stuck in the Franka.




TK in the Franka by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Diver Dude thinks TK's predicament is a hilarious failure.




Trapped... again by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Tangled by Michael Long, on Flickr

TK was trying to cross the bridge, but these vines attacked him (or so he says).




Off into the distance by Michael Long, on Flickr

TK FINALLY on the job, watching for Rebel spacecraft.


----------



## minicoop1985

Here he is, posing for the paparazzi.




Posing by Michael Long, on Flickr


----------

